# lilmaltese.com



## karmakarma (Mar 13, 2007)

Has any brought a maltese or knows anyone who has brought a maltese from www.lilmaltese.com? She also breeds Yorkies and Poodles. Any information on this breeder? I was thinking about buying a maltese, poodle and yorkie from her. Her other web sites are www.Lilyorkies.com, www.lilpoodles.com.
Karma


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you don't mind my asking, what is it about this breeder that appeals to you?


----------



## karmakarma (Mar 13, 2007)

> If you don't mind my asking, what is it about this breeder that appeals to you?[/B]


I talked to her on the phone she answered all my questions and asked me questions in return she seemed to care about who her pups are being sold to. She seemed very caring but I know that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're right. It doesn't mean anything other than they know the jargon. I find it difficult to believe a good breeder would display dogs that look sickly or unkempt on their website. I also don't like the idea of buying from someone who sells multiple breeds. Are they willing to share a pedigree with you of the pup? I didn't see anything on their site about that. They sure do cover their bases on 48 hours to decide if your pet is healthy. Good breeders gladly take back a pup if there is a problem. Remember, that guarantee is only as good as the integrity of the breeder. THe genetic guarantee is vague and promises nothing. I'd go looking somewhere else.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I personally don't like the breeders that offer multiple breeds. A lot of these breeders not only offer the specific breed, but they also offer those "designer" mixed breeds.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I just looked at their site and have to say those Dams look don't look so good. they look tired and sad.I would keep looking for another breeder. The sire looks sickly.The words are convincing, but anyone can write well if they know what to say. However pictures say it all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with what the others have said. Her dogs do not look good, not just unhealthy. They are pretty poor quality Maltese IMO.

Another thing that is a big red flag is that she constantly uses the word "teacup". There is no such thing in the Maltese standard. She quotes the Maltese standard, but leaves out the last paragraph:

MALTESE MYTHS

The Maltese is NOT a terrier! The plural of Maltese is still Maltese - not Malteses. There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

I'd keep looking if I were you.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> Has any brought a maltese or knows anyone who has brought a maltese from www.lilmaltese.com? She also breeds Yorkies and Poodles. Any information on this breeder? I was thinking about buying a maltese, poodle and yorkie from her. Her other web sites are www.Lilyorkies.com, www.lilpoodles.com.
> Karma[/B]



Im sorry the cat got my tongue ,Im just lost for words.









Rebecca


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349253
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I agree I am speechless. The owner mentioned nothing about breeding to standard. I think they are breeding for profit only. The dogs didn't look like they were in all that good of condition.







JMO for what it's worth.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

um.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Please run in the other direction from this breeder. The other posters have stated the reasons I would give for saying you should run the other way. 

If you are looking for a Maltese and would like to tell us what your search radius is, there are many of us here who can make recommendations to you for great Maltese breeders.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> Has any brought a maltese or knows anyone who has brought a maltese from www.lilmaltese.com? She also breeds Yorkies and Poodles. Any information on this breeder? I was thinking about buying a maltese, poodle and yorkie from her. Her other web sites are www.Lilyorkies.com, www.lilpoodles.com.
> Karma[/B]



May I ask or confirm, that you are wanting to buy all 3 breeds? A maltese, yorkie, and toy poodle?

Karyn


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> Please run in the other direction from this breeder. The other posters have stated the reasons I would give for saying you should run the other way.
> 
> If you are looking for a Maltese and would like to tell us what your search radius is, there are many of us here who can make recommendations to you for great Maltese breeders.
> 
> ...



















RUN DON'T WALK away from this breeder. I agree wholeheartedly with what the other ladies have stated.. no need to add more. 

Those poor puppies eyes scream







.

The ladies here are really knowledgeable and care for the breed. They can definitely direct you to a great breeder.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

have to agree with the others. I would not buy from this woman. She is making quite a profit here since she does not care about breeding for show. She lists 4 females on her site? I am thinking she has a lot more with the number of puppies she has for sale. And I was not impressed at all with the face of her male. The fact that she breeds more than two breeds of dogs makes me think she is in it for the wrong reasons, so I would find a reputable breeder to buy a dog from. But before you commit to anything, I would ask to go to their house and see their dogs in person. You'll be happy that you did in the long run! And if the breeder doesn't want you coming to their house, it might not hurt to keep looking.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! If you look at all three of these websites, this gal has ALOT of dogs. Looks like her beginning, and main focus, is on poodles. 

Reminds me of a small scale Puppymill ~ Yikes


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have to agree.







Those dogs looks sick and not well taken care of. I understand dogs get dirty, and lots of new moms look a little tired and dirty-- but look at this girl...

joe edit: please do not post pictures from another site without permission, they are copyright by the site owner

Something is wrong with her eye! It looks like when Wilson had an eye infection.

And this one weighs only 4.5 lbs and she is going to breed her. Most good breeders won't breed a female if she is under 5 lbs, it's just too hard on the little ones. And her eyes look very odd to me

joe edit: please do not post pictures from another site without permission, they are copyright by the site owner

And this one; while she is very cute, she only weighs 4 lbs- way too small to breed. I wouldn't trust anyone who bred a female under 5 lbs. 

joe edit: please do not post pictures from another site without permission, they are copyright by the site owner


For what she is charging for the puppies you could spend $200 more and get one from one of the top breeders in the U.S. 

I hope you will spend some time reading the board and learning what a good breeder means, and finding out who those good breeders are.

Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure how she can call her scruffy looking sire "ice white"!


joe edit: please do not post pictures from another site without permission, they are copyright by the site owner

Whoops! Sorry! I took it down!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I personally don't like the breeders that offer multiple breeds[/B]


Ditto!

Even when I was just in the beginning stages of searching and learning about Maltese....my ESP was always in tact of when to keep on walking.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I almost purchased a puppy from a breeder similar to this one. She is a local woman who sells 3 breeds. Something didn't feel right from the beginning but the dead giveaway that she wasn't a person I wanted to do business with was that she was going to let me buy a male puppy AFTER she used him for breeding and he was only 6 months. At first I really had my heart set on him because he was going to be small (only about 4 pounds) and he was a real cutie. But after the whole breeding thing I decided to run as fast as I could. Although my Molly is going to be a much bigger Maltese I feel so much better having her.


----------



## thefermi (Apr 27, 2007)

Unlike the other posters I have actually purchased a toy poodle from this breeder after much research after my maltese passed away. She also was a recommendation from my boss's lawyer. I can also say that I have visited her property and can tell you from my own eyewitness account that she does NOT run a puppy mill and that all her dogs are healthy, lively, and well taken care of. I speak from personal experience that my puppy is well bred, has an excellent temperment, a beautiful coat and his bite is right on. I also personally spoke with two of her veterinarians who praised her highly for being a caring and responsible breeder. I also spoke with her former clients who are just darn skippy happy they purchased their dogs from her (myself included).

This breeder offers a 1 year genetic guarantee which is standard. She also had written into her contract that should my circumstances change she would take my poodle back at any point in its life. My poodle was examined prior to getting picked up and afterwards by my vet (a contract stipulation but I would have done it anyway). Well guess what, my vet found him to be in excellent health and stated that he was a perfect example of what a poodle should be. Oh and by the way, she did show me the puppy's parents as well as their pedigrees.

No dog on her property looked sickly or wanting for care or affection and believe me I really looked. They were energetic, bright-eyed, and very friendly. They had plenty of human interaction and it was obvious. I wouldn't have purchased a dog from her if I thought for one minute she was an animal abuser or byb--period! My final purchase was based purely on a total and complete kennel inspection as everything else was legit and verified. She passed with flying colors and I am thrilled with my new puppy--he is fabulous and very loving! I couldn't ask for a better dog!

How can anyone who has never met, talked to, or visited a breeder truly formulate an opinion that they are a bad breeder. Oh and by the way, her mother raises and breeds the malteses (I looked into them too) although she promotes their sale for her mom. They work together on the yorkies and her specialty is poodles. So if you want a really great dog, she's the lady! Can't believe that anyone could think otherwise!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"How can anyone who has never met, talked to, or visited a breeder truly formulate an opinion that they are a bad breeder?"

Just the very fact that she advertises "teacup" shows her ignorance of the breed. This is from the American Maltese Association:

MALTESE MYTHS

The Maltese is NOT a terrier! The plural of Maltese is still Maltese - not Malteses. There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Buying a puppy from someone who doesn't know the breed standard would be as silly as going to a car mechanic who doesn't know what a carburetor is!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*scratches head* Didn't we just go through something like this? With Bud? Sheesh, if you're the breeder or her family, just say so, for crying out loud!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> *scratches head* Didn't we just go through something like this? With Bud? Sheesh, if you're the breeder or her family, just say so, for crying out loud![/B]


I was thinking the same thing. Best to let this troll slide back under their bridge.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Unlike the other posters I have actually purchased a toy poodle from this breeder after much research after my maltese passed away. She also was a recommendation from my boss's lawyer. I can also say that I have visited her property and can tell you from my own eyewitness account that she does NOT run a puppy mill and that all her dogs are healthy, lively, and well taken care of. I speak from personal experience that my puppy is well bred, has an excellent temperment, a beautiful coat and his bite is right on. I also personally spoke with two of her veterinarians who praised her highly for being a caring and responsible breeder. I also spoke with her former clients who are just darn skippy happy they purchased their dogs from her (myself included).
> 
> This breeder offers a 1 year genetic guarantee which is standard. She also had written into her contract that should my circumstances change she would take my poodle back at any point in its life. My poodle was examined prior to getting picked up and afterwards by my vet (a contract stipulation but I would have done it anyway). Well guess what, my vet found him to be in excellent health and stated that he was a perfect example of what a poodle should be. Oh and by the way, she did show me the puppy's parents as well as their pedigrees.
> 
> ...



Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## thefermi (Apr 27, 2007)

I am not the breeder or a member of her family. I am a bonafide customer. She was very honest with me and did address the whole teacup nonsense. She did indicate that AKC does not recognize a teacup category and that my dog would be recognized as a toy. I spoke from honest experience unlike others who are just total haters. My thought to you would be to visit her home personally like I did and then judge for yourself. I'm sure you won't because you would soon be disproven. As I said I did a lot of research and made a personal visit before I ever made a purchase. I would never buy a puppy mill dog or one from a byb and if I thought she was a puppy miller I would have reported her to the authorities--duh!!!

A visit to a breeders home should be an absolute requirement before making a purchase or formulating an opionion as most of you should be well aware that many of the photos on websites are fakes or not even their own animals. Get real and get informed. Man do I feel sorry for all of you!


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Now Im not a expert on forums but I would think that the fact that this person joined last night would give way to the fact they are "trolling" and what not







How else would they know that there was information about that place on here right after it was posted???? Interesting....very interesting. *You must imagine my puzzled and confused face* haha 
What a shame for a bunch of mess to get involved! Just had to throw out my opinion


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I checked with the Southern Illinois Better Business Bureau and they do have a file on Lil Poodles for an an unresolved complaint for delivery issues.

http://www.contactbbb.org/commonreport.htm...&language=1

That's never a good sign, either!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I am not the breeder or a member of her family. I am a bonafide customer. She was very honest with me and did address the whole teacup nonsense. She did indicate that AKC does not recognize a teacup category and that my dog would be recognized as a toy. I spoke from honest experience unlike others who are just total haters. My thought to you would be to visit her home personally like I did and then judge for yourself. I'm sure you won't because you would soon be disproven. As I said I did a lot of research and made a personal visit before I ever made a purchase. I would never buy a puppy mill dog or one from a byb and if I thought she was a puppy miller I would have reported her to the authorities--duh!!!
> 
> A visit to a breeders home should be an absolute requirement before making a purchase or formulating an opionion as most of you should be well aware that many of the photos on websites are fakes or not even their


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Now Im not a expert on forums but I would think that the fact that this person joined last night would give way to the fact they are "trolling" and what not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you!! These posters who are all basically posting the same thing, must think we are really naive!!

EDIT: Oh, it was the koedam kennels' thread that brought out the trolls before... I was thinking it was this thread.


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us dumb maltese owners....we wont know anybetter!!


----------



## thefermi (Apr 27, 2007)

I recommended this breeder to a friend of mine as she was looking for a maltese and I knew she bred maltese as well as poodles. My friend was the one who informed me of this website through her research and asked me about it so that's how I wound up here. I chose to respond because I actually dealt with the breeder. I own another maltese and my poodle. I know all about the bbb issue because that came up in my research. The woman who made the complaint never fully paid for her animal and abandoned it at the airport. She was mad that she had to pay for the airplane ticket upon the dog's arrival so she refused the dog. The BBB told me that although they don't recommend any business, the breeder worked with them in good faith to resolve the complaint. By the way, that is the only complaint they have on record and it was determined to be unfounded. She was listed as having a record of satisfactory. There are no complaints period with the Attorney General or any breeder's club that I looked into.

I realize it is very hard to find a good maltese breeder, especially where I live. The main thing is to thoroughly check out the breeder and actually make a visit. I spoke from my experience which is what the original poster was asking for in the first place.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Again, why would anyone even waste their time visiting the place when something like this is posted on their website?

"We raise Ice White Maltese puppies from the tiny pocket teacup size to the full size Maltese."


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> Again, why would anyone even waste their time visiting the place when something like this is posted on their website?
> 
> "We raise Ice White Maltese puppies from the tiny pocket teacup size to the full size Maltese."
> 
> ...


I agree with you Marj.


----------

